# New Panfish Article



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

In our read-only subforum. The author is John Vance. OGF member JimG recommended his book on crappie fishing(Just Crappie!) to me and I'm glad I purchased it. TONS of valuable info for the seasonal crappie fisherman. Very informative.

John has shared one article with us, and is going to share more. Just another effort from us here at OGF to improve our sport through improving YOUR fishing. 

Let's all welcome John and give him a big OGF welcome and thank you for his contributions. THANKS JOHN!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hay John, Welcome To Ogf! Great Bunch Of People Hear And Im Looking Foward To Reading Some Of Your Articles! Hope To Read Some Articles On Through The Ice.  Enjoy! Jig


----------

